# 4شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس العظيم.. ادخل وحمل براحتك



## minamitias (10 مايو 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

انهاردة جايب ليكم 4 شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس حبيبي وشفيعي هما .. شريط البابا في قلبي وشريط البابا بكي وشريط حكايات البابا و شرييط ابويا الحنين .. بس عايز طلب منكم بليز ..ياريت تصلولي بشفاعة البابا كيرلس عشان الامتحانات قربت جداا 
ونا واثق في محبتكم 
سلام وانتظرو 4 شرايط كمان قريبا جدا بس انتو حملوا دول الاول

شريط البابا في قلبي 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
احكي يا زمان واشجينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47026527/e5258b77/___.html
----------------------------------
اذكر حنانك يا قديس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47026719/2a3421dd/___.html
--------------------------------------
اطلب عنا يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027036/354e2f2e/____.html
----------------------------------------
زى الارض الناشفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027336/37089177/___online.html
-------------------------------------
علم قلوبنا طريق الخلاص
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027568/a94a3487/___.html
---------------------------------
في اى مكان بتصلي
http://www.4shared.com/file/47027828/c5fe62d0/____.html
------------------------------------
قلبي بيحبك انت
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028056/3b7798fe/___online.html
----------------------------------
كان في السما افراح
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028381/12fbcd49/___.html
-------------------------------------------
كل حروف اسمك فيها بركة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47028966/1f8bf0b2/____.html
------------------------------------------
لينا 2 في السما
http://www.4shared.com/file/47029388/d39b1288/_2___.html
----------------------------------------
مرت عليا كل اتعاب الحياة
http://www.4shared.com/file/47029900/180e9564/____.html
--------------------------------------------
مهما حكينا ومهما هانحكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47030228/68def60f/___.html
------------------------------------
نفسي لو تمدح فيك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47030842/d3c63d41/___.html
--------------------------------------
ونا طالب من صغري http://www.4shared.com/file/47031199/46d7c66e/____.html
--------------------------------------
يا بابا كيرلس يا راعي الخراف
http://www.4shared.com/file/47031662/53d215ac/_____.html

--------------------------------------
ياللي عشت فى البرية تتعبد
http://www.4shared.com/file/47032090/2c7cbb13/____.html
--------------------------------------------


شريط البابا بكي 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
البابا بكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/46614598/be915df/__online.html
---------------------------------------------------
البابا معاك
http://www.4shared.com/file/46614900/ddeadfc0/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------
الصلاة السهمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615246/e40c3775/__online.html
----------------------------------------------------
انت شايف ضعفتنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615544/f4d40dc/___online.html
----------------------------------------------------
معقولة تسيبني وانا عايزك
http://www.4shared.com/file/46615852/f7ed47fb/___.html
--------------------------------------------------
يا قلبى يا مكسور
http://www.4shared.com/file/46616224/4eed5e31/___online.html
---------------------------------------------------


شريط ابويا الحنين
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
زي عريس للسما 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46551161/b66e3d34/02___.html
-------------------------------------
في الدير جوا القلاية
http://www.4shared.com/file/46551501/e73d326e/03____.html
------------------------------------
يا ابانا في الطاحونة
http://www.4shared.com/file/46552365/a03282ad/04____.html
---------------------------------------
ابويا الحنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/46553229/749606d0/05__.html
---------------------------------------
جوا الطاحونة
http://www.4shared.com/file/46553850/4f9cad65/06___.html
------------------------------------
مع المسيح يا بابا كيرلس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46554289/13aed6e3/07____.html
-----------------------------------
جبال خطايانا
http://www.4shared.com/file/46554983/ff2ed01c/08__.html
-----------------------------------
سهران طول الليل
http://www.4shared.com/file/46555330/30f8bade/09___.html
------------------------------------
وطنك في السما 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46555903/8f4b3d71/10___.html
--------------------------------------
احن اب
http://www.4shared.com/file/46556271/30e48a95/11__.html
-----------------------------------------
حنين وطيب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46556803/9c3cf8a8/12___.html
-----------------------------------
جاي يا عجايبي
http://www.4shared.com/file/46557034/9fda0815/13___.html


شريط حكايات البابا 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
العالم
http://www.4shared.com/file/47020643/933f096d/_online.html
-----------------------------------
انت ابويا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021078/93f198f1/__online.html
----------------------------------------
اه من خوفى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021433/67462ca1/___online.html
-----------------------------------
اوقات بنسى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47021761/f6790791/__online.html
----------------------------------
تايب على طول
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022081/7f009374/___online.html
----------------------------------
تخاف من ايه
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022349/df28ea13/___online.html
---------------------------------
ربك سر غناك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47022735/9ed69823/___online.html
--------------------------------------------
صلى لى اطيب
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023083/29b2953d/___online.html
-------------------------------
صلى لى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023402/9165877f/__online.html
---------------------------------
طوباك
http://www.4shared.com/file/47023847/8c794f90/_online.html
-------------------------------------------
فى الشتا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024002/bbb171a/__online.html
--------------------------------------
قلبى بيبكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024344/84f2c972/__online.html
-----------------------------
كان شبعان
http://www.4shared.com/file/47024852/78dfb2e7/__online.html
----------------------------------
متعلقش بحب الدنيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47025097/12af3fb9/___online.html
--------------------------------------
نتيجتك اهيا
http://www.4shared.com/file/47025468/281963b/__online.html
---------------------------------


----------



## أيمن ألمصرى (10 مايو 2008)

مشكوووور وجارى التحميل


----------



## minamitias (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: 4شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس العظيم.. ادخل وحمل براحتك*

ميرسي للرد ..ارجو ليكم استفاة روووحية من الترانيم جي


----------



## Coptic Man (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا علي الترانيم الجميلة يا مينا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## amer 2005 (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: 4شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس العظيم.. ادخل وحمل براحتك*

شكراً علي الترانيم الجميلة​


----------



## minamitias (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: 4شرايط ترانيم للبابا كيرلس السادس العظيم.. ادخل وحمل براحتك*

ياجماعة حملوا دول عشان فيه 4 شرايط جايين كمان


----------



## hanan fahim (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا على احلى ترانيم لاحلى شفيع ( البابا كيرلس )


----------



## Messias (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك كتير 
جميل ان الشرايط متقسمه كل ترنيمه لوحدها مش كل وجه لوحده
ربنا يفرح قلبك و عوضك


----------



## T-Parthenoc (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لحضرتك كتير
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 نوفمبر 2008)

يااااااااامينا عاوزة ترنيمه يالا بترفعنى واخر ترنيمه فى الشريط بتاع البابا بكى بحب الترنمتين دول وانت محطتهمش هعيط بجد​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## هايدى كاراس (22 فبراير 2009)

مرسي اوي علي الترانيم الحلوة دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## boja (22 فبراير 2009)

*روووووووعة جدا وشكرا كتير ع تعبك
ربنا يعوضك ويباركك*


----------



## genaatef (10 مارس 2009)

بجد ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى اوى على احلا ترانيم:


----------



## amad_almalk (10 مارس 2009)

ترانيم رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الترانيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

minamitias

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## MEKY_MES (8 مارس 2010)

*مجهود رائع فعلا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kloag (18 يونيو 2010)

hiانا بحب البابا كيرلس مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
انا كلوج


----------



## kloag (18 يونيو 2010)

:new5::new5::new5::new5::new5:اللى يحب البابا كرلس يقول انا:sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73::sami73:


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## سات (13 يوليو 2010)

رائع رائع جدااااااااااا يامينا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## سات (14 يوليو 2010)

البابا حبيبي شكراااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا


----------

